# Dogs apparently love cicadas



## doodlepoodle (Sep 10, 2009)

YouTube - Doodle the Poodle eats a Cicada bug


----------



## doodlepoodle (Sep 10, 2009)

updated link with more funny animal videos
HD Camcorder Guide - Pets-Animals - The World's Best HD Camcorders and Digital Cameras All In One Place


----------

